# How to change an electrical outlet



## Devobuilder (Jul 10, 2020)

hopefully this helps you change an outlet if you have questions. Please ask.

https://youtu.be/nTFJehzli8o


----------



## TrojanHorse (Feb 15, 2019)

Is that 14 gauge wire? Noticed you “upgraded” a 15 amp outlet to a 20. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Devobuilder (Jul 10, 2020)

TrojanHorse said:


> Is that 14 gauge wire? Noticed you “upgraded” a 15 amp outlet to a 20.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


12ga wire on a 20amp breaker. I put a 20amp outlet into a spot that they put a 15amp. I wasn't upgrading the amp. I was removing a choke point. You can install a 15amp on it but i was putting the correct parts on the correct application. Instead or risking burning up the outlet.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Devobuilder said:


> 12ga wire on a 20amp breaker. I put a 20amp outlet into a spot that they put a 15amp. I wasn't upgrading the amp. I was removing a choke point. You can install a 15amp on it but i was putting the correct parts on the correct application. Instead or risking burning up the outlet.


There is no choke point. You are never going to pull 15 amp at a receptacle anyway.
Nothing in a house will have a 20 amp plug to fit into a 20 amp receptacle.

I just watched the video and you provide some misinformation.
The cross polarity is BS. Electrically the two screws are the same. 
.
You stated that you were correcting an issue by having a 15 amp receptacle on a 20 amp circuit. No issue there.

Plastic boxes have no place to put a ground wire in the past or now (Canada not included)

Tape is just a messy thing waiting to happen.


----------



## Devobuilder (Jul 10, 2020)

Devobuilder said:


> TrojanHorse said:
> 
> 
> > Is that 14 gauge wire? Noticed you “upgraded” a 15 amp outlet to a 20.
> ...


Also for the record if you are going off jacket color. Romex changed to yellow jackets on 12 ga in 2001. The building was built in 1974. That's ok though, i shouldn't be showing people how to do diy stuff.


----------



## Devobuilder (Jul 10, 2020)

jbfan said:


> Devobuilder said:
> 
> 
> > 12ga wire on a 20amp breaker. I put a 20amp outlet into a spot that they put a 15amp. I wasn't upgrading the amp. I was removing a choke point. You can install a 15amp on it but i was putting the correct parts on the correct application. Instead or risking burning up the outlet.
> ...


Mostly true, yes.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I watched about I/2 of your video. That is all I could take.
You are wrong about so many things you need to pull it from YouTube...
You clearly do not know what you are doing and hopefully you won't kill anyone with your asinine "lesson"


----------



## Devobuilder (Jul 10, 2020)

Missouri Bound said:


> I watched about I/2 of your video. That is all I could take.
> You are wrong about so many things you need to pull it from YouTube...
> You clearly do not know what you are doing and hopefully you won't kill anyone with your asinine "lesson"


In what way that i have not already rebutted?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

That plug in will not care or report that the wires from the same cable are not paired on the top or bottom set of screws. Reverse polarity would be having the hots reversed to the silver screws.

As far as the backstabs, they are still used today. That practice hasn't changed. The only change is that they are now limited to #14.

@OP, 120 volts is more than enough to kill. IIRC most deaths are from 120 volts.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Devobuilder said:


> In what way that i have not already rebutted?


It's been covered. Keep Youtube safe and keep your your advice to yourself.


----------



## Devobuilder (Jul 10, 2020)

You know after hours of fighting angry old electricians for literally hours yesterday. I'm done. Y'all wanna fight have at it. I am leaving the thread you all can report as abandoned or talk about how stupid i am or whatever other bs you want. I don't care, i will manage my other threads and you can fight each other about how dumb i am and won't have to hear anymore. 8 got stuff to do and i don't have time for this kind of nonsense.


----------

